# pics of new homemade smoker



## salbaje gato (Jun 28, 2007)

[img=http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/8295/dsc01509yq1.th.jpg]
[img=http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7817/dsc01512pk9.th.jpg]
[img=http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/5254/dsc01508wj4.th.jpg]
[img=http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/8647/dsc01264yh5.th.jpg]
just finished construction this puppy, i designed it ot keep from burning my arms while moving Q around inside of big black my other smoker,  i call this one R2WEQ.


----------



## squeezy (Jun 28, 2007)

In a word 'funky' ... I like it!  ...just needs some antennae and flashing lights  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have you tried it out yet? ... and if so what do you think of it?


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 28, 2007)

i just sandblasted it on monday seasoned it on tuesday and wednesday it kept pretty steady temps from200 to 300 degrees depending on my air inlet on my firebox.  will try it out for the first time on friday.  i have painted it black, but i think i might change it to silver down the road,  wildcat


----------



## squeezy (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds real good ... I like the idea of a silver paint job!


----------



## stringcheese paul (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks like a trick set up you got there.  What is your firebox made out of?  I assume for the smoker you modified one is that true?


----------



## mossymo (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with the question about the firebox?

But I do like the 2 meat tray's; they slide out nice it looks like. Is there room to add more trays?


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 28, 2007)

here is a early pic of the firebox, it is an 18 inch propane tank that has been grafted onto a twenty four inch tank that had been used for air. i have plans to add a wire rack on  the  front part of the upper grill that could be used to roast corn and other types of rabbit food i mean healthy food.  wildcat


----------



## msmith (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice looking rig wildcat


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice job wildcat! Well thought out and great craftsmanship!


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 28, 2007)

Outstanding fabrication skills!!

Can't wait to see that baby in action.


----------



## crownovercoke (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I do appaud your fabricating skilz.  I agree on the silver paint.  You should stencil or hand paint the name tag on it.. Just another little feature.  But dont smoke in it yet, or you will be like me every weekend I want to finish mine I fire it up and smoke again.  4 weeks now and still havent finished it yet....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   but I have made some good smoke in it


----------



## navionjim (Jun 28, 2007)

Damn fine job!


----------



## salbaje gato (Jun 28, 2007)

thanx for all the suggestions. iwould love to hook up some temp sensative lights give me both the temp of the fire box and each grill at a glance, and keep the droid theme,   i have a couple backup smokers i could use while working on this one  but i have to see what it ca do now.  ribs and butts first.  wildcat


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 28, 2007)

nice looking smoker you built. i am going to try and finish mine tomorrow at work.


----------



## smok_n_okie (Jul 9, 2007)

mighty fine looking rig.. i wish i had the time to build a custom rig  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

